# Wich is best ? OEM Textar or ATE or PAGID ? MKV GTI



## oldcorradopower (Dec 17, 2002)

Wich brake pads OEM are the best ?
Need FF rating if possible.
thanks


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Wich is best ? OEM Textar or ATE or PAGID ? MKV GTI (oldcorradopower)*

I haven't done an independent study or anything.
But I own a VW/Audi shop and I use all 3 interchangeably with no notable difference in braking ability, wear, or noise.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Wich is best ? OEM Textar or ATE or PAGID ? MKV GTI (mechsoldier)*

I'd throw PBR Delux into the mix...I'm running those on my Passat....good braking grip..less dust than OEM by alot, no noise. Prices are good on these too...Check out AutohausAZ , StopShopDrive, GetCoolParts websites... some offer free shipping and the last time I checked... good prices on OEM quality rotors and pads. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oldcorradopower (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Wich is best ? OEM Textar or ATE or PAGID ? MKV GTI (spitpilot)*

The problem is that there's too many OEM manifacturer for the MKV brake. So I really dont know wich is better in term of brake fade and long lasting performance so I'm looking for the TEMP rating written on the brake pad itself.
The real OEM brake from the dealer were going to last 135000 km on the rear of my car and the front are still good. The brake pedal doesnt feel like new for sure but it's still ok.
I like a good initial grip with a progressive highter grip when brake pads are hot, not degressive they are hot.


_Modified by oldcorradopower at 2:06 PM 3-7-2010_


----------



## oldcorradopower (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Wich is best ? OEM Textar or ATE or PAGID ? MKV GTI (oldcorradopower)*

Just saw on ECS tuning website that the PBR deluxe are GF rated.
Very high coefficient of friction COLD, high coef HOT.


----------



## oldcorradopower (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Wich is best ? OEM Textar or ATE or PAGID ? MKV GTI (oldcorradopower)*

Akebono Euro are GG rated, the best I saw on the market.
I think EBC Blustuff is GG too


----------



## oldcorradopower (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Wich is best ? OEM Textar or ATE or PAGID ? MKV GTI (oldcorradopower)*

looking at the ferodo 2500 and hawk HPS..
Beck Arnley Brake seems good too.. too many brands to choose from


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Wich is best ? OEM Textar or ATE or PAGID ? MKV GTI (oldcorradopower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldcorradopower* »_Wich brake pads OEM are the best ?
Need FF rating if possible.
thanks

TRW is also another OEM supplier of brake pads.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Wich is best ? OEM Textar or ATE or PAGID ? MKV GTI (oldcorradopower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldcorradopower* »_looking at the ferodo 2500 and hawk HPS..
Beck Arnley Brake seems good too.. too many brands to choose from

If you can deal with the dust get the Ferodos. They stop like hell. If dust is a problem go with the Hawks.


----------



## oldcorradopower (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Wich is best ? OEM Textar or ATE or PAGID ? MKV GTI (crrdslcvr6)*

my favorites so far:
Hawks HPS ( rating ?)
PBR deluxe GF rated
but how does the Hawks perform ? The GTI is a heavy car 3200 pounds. Many EBC or Carbotech or other brakes pads cannot deal with this weight.
OEM FF pads are made for this car, so i'm sure they can handle the weight but I would like little more braking power than that.



_Modified by oldcorradopower at 2:08 PM 3-9-2010_


----------

